
Maker of Fentanyl spray pays $225M in prescriptions-for-cash scheme - SolaceQuantum
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/06/06/drug-maker-addictive-fentanyl-spray-agrees-pay-million-prescriptions-for-cash-scheme/
======
ptah
we need some form of incarceration for corporations

